# Best Software for Illustrating Children's Books



## 45441 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello ~ I'm just getting started in digital art and would like to know the best software to purchase. I'm looking for a more creative/real-life artist experience (perhaps like Corel Painter) and less technical or more geared for photography (like Photoshop). All my searches lead me to the least expensive choices but I really just want to know what is the best overall software -- for now and to allow me to grow in the future? So we'll say -- what's the best choice regardless of cost?

I would like to be able to play with all sorts of artistic styles but my main goal is to be able to illustrate children's books.

I would prefer a program with a somewhat friendly learning curve so I can get started quickly. If there were tutorials to help me learn online, that would be a bonus.

I already own a basic Wacom tablet.

I'd very much appreciate your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

I was a children book illustrator for many years. I did over 100 books using Photoshop Elements. I know other illustrators who used this program also and created different styles of art, It is inexpensive and easy to learnHope that helps


----------



## elishatattoo (Dec 4, 2019)

I actually use Autodesk Sketchbook on my iPad, It's SO good & its free! I just finished this lil doodle from today.


----------



## 45441 (Nov 22, 2019)

Thank you both so much! I'm new to this forum and never received notifications that you responded. I ended up getting an iPad Pro with Procreate which I think I'm going to like but I have noted the programs that you are using. Thanks again for your response.

Nice sketch, elishatattoo!


----------



## Alain MÃ©nard (Feb 3, 2020)

You should try Krita. It's free and it's a great creative software. PLenty of support on youtube and the web.


----------

